# Salt, Salt/Sand Long Island - Suffolk County



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Any guys that plow in Suffolk County in need of salt/sand, salt, or liquid services, give us a call. We offer sub contractor rates and currently have trucks servicing from as far west as Rt 110, to as far east as Rt 101. Will consider servicing other areas for larger accts./quantities. Trucks ranging from 2-6yd capacities, as well as liquid trucks. 

Services available:

Liquid pre-treatment (both lots & sidewalks)
Salt spreading (straight salt & treated salt)
Salt/Sand (mixed & treated)
Calcium & CMA products

Contacts us at:

Office: 631/582-8245
Sales: 631/252-6672
email: snow&[email protected]


----------

